# propeller theft



## hells bells (Mar 17, 2008)

THEFT OF PROPELLER AT MOSQUITO AIRCRAFT MUSEUM


The propeller mounted on top our memorial dedicated to the Mosquito aircrews who lost their lives during WW2. was Stolen from the museum at the end of 2007



If anyone has any information please contact DHAMT through the contacts link

address
PO. Box 107
Salisbury Hall
London Colney
Hertfordshire
AL2 1EX
Tel: 01727 826400 (Telephone - Answerphone - Fax)
Tel: 01727 822051 (Information only)
Registered Office As Above
Registered in England No. 1682401
Registered Under Charity's Act 1960. No. 286794


For de Havilland aircraft technical questions contact 

John Stride at [email protected] or Ralph Steiner at [email protected]


The museums Main Hangar Clubroom are available for hire for meetings, talks and parties
for details contact Ralph Steiner on Tel: 020-8954-5080


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

Bastards...

Hope you get the prop back.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 17, 2008)

Damn idiots..I hope they'll be caught soon and get that propeller back where it belongs...


----------



## hells bells (Mar 17, 2008)

i think its a given that it is on a ship to china by now,the price of scrap metal has gone off the scale in the uk,only thing is the thieves have know idea of the emotional attachment decent people have to memorials like this one.
i am not involved with the museum,i have visited twice and also log on to the website every week,as i do with most mossy websites,all publicity i think will serve to keep the theft fresh in peoples minds


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

In Hungary too, alot of memorials to events and famous people have been stripped of their metal recently, most notably from graves. There are alot of poor people here, and the smelters don't ask questions...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

I read that in Flypast, a bloody disgrace! ing


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 17, 2008)

Bring back public flogging!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 17, 2008)

Damn shame some people are so inconsiderate..... I agree with TL....

Charles


----------



## broke91hatch (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe people would show such a lack of respect for history that way. I hope you recover the prop.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 17, 2008)

Blame it on MethHeads and the Chinese. They are doing the same thing here. Just a week ago, they stole all the wiring for the lights along 4 miles!! of freeway. Apparently they didn't even attempt to hide their activity. They showed up on trucks, lights flashing and wearing hi-viz vests like a road worker. Dis gusting.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2008)

Freakin oxygen thiefs! Low life scum.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

THe Police recovered 3 tons of copper wire stolen from Melbournes railway system, it was due for China suprise, suprise. THere have been delays all thanks to these bastards stealing the overhead wiring components!


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 18, 2008)

We had a problem here in town of people stealing headstones and urns from the graveyards, thank god the recycling place these crackheads took them to knew what they were and just kept letting them bring em in. the whole time they were doing this someone was getting pics of these dirtbags. It went on for about 2 weeks then the cops arrested all 48 of them!


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

Glad to hear it! Thank god not everyone just thinks about the money!


----------

